# can't install PCMCIA card



## rowinms (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all. 

I have this generic PCMCIA LAN card for my laptop (built in lan card is dead). I have the driver yk50x86.inf and yk50x86.sys, did the following:


```
#ndisgen /path/yk50x86.inf /path/yk50x86.sys
<enter>
<enter>
<enter>
then i get this error:

 ==================================================================
        ------------------ Windows(r) driver converter -------------------
        ==================================================================

                        Driver file conversion

        The script will now try to convert the .INF and .SYS files
        using the ndiscvt(1) utility. This utility can handle most
        .INF files; however, occasionally it can fail to parse some files
        due to subtle syntax issues: the .INF syntax is very complex,
        and the Windows(r) parser will sometimes allow files with small
        syntax errors to be processed correctly which ndiscvt(1) will
        not. If the conversion fails, you may have to edit the .INF
        file by hand to remove the offending lines.

        Press enter to try converting the files now:
ndiscvt: line 1173: Packet%: syntax error.
CONVERSION FAILED
```

I did the same procedure with another driver version yk51x86 and it has the same error.

Please help thanks.

**Edit, managed to get a win98 .inf and .sys , now new error occurred 

 ==================================================================
        ------------------ Windows(r) driver converter -------------------
        ==================================================================

                        Kernel module generation


        The script will now try to generate the kernel driver module.
        This is the last step. Once this module is generated, you should
        be able to load it just like any other FreeBSD driver module.

        Press enter to compile the stub module and generate the driver
        module now:

        Generating Makefile... done.
        Building kernel module... "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk", line 12: "can't find kernel source tree"
build failed. Exiting.

__FREEBSd 7.2


----------

